
Help: need fsevents wrapper (Java or Obj-C) for Tiger - terpua

======
jey
1\. This is off-topic.

2\. If you know Obj-C you also know C, so you can use the standard POSIX
system calls to open and mess with /dev/fsevents. I couldn't find docs for
this interface, but a quick google search shows a bunch of code that works
with /dev/fsevents. Also: <http://lists.apple.com/archives/darwin-
kernel/2007/Jun/msg00026.html>

~~~
terpua
1\. Yup, my apologies for being off topic. Noob error. Can't find a delete on
YC (pass expiration time?).

2\. Yeah, you're right but wanted something I didn't have to digest.

